# Over the counter shampoo or salon shampoo



## tourmaline (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I am currently using Pantene and I am neutral about it. A friend of mine told me I should be using salon shampoo, like RedKen, Joico and KMS, etc. because they're "better" for my hair.

What do you all think??!!


----------



## CamaroChick (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, right off the bat, I'm not at all impressed with Pantene. It's one of those items that always seems to get on those "Best of Beauty" lists, and I certainly disagree with its ranking. Others may disagree, but it just doesn't work for me.

IMO, salon shampoos and conditioners are almost always better than drugstore. However, I recently re-tried Herbal Essence products and find them to be of pretty good quality for low end hair care.


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Mar 1, 2006)

Go with the products YOU like. My current favorite shampoo is Suave Naturals in the strawberry scent. It's about as inexpensive as you can get.


----------



## spazbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

I like Garnier Fructis. Their shampoos, conditioners, and hair masks are awesome.


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Just as I am with makeup, I am also a product junkie when it comes to my hair! I am always trying different brands, drugstore or salon. My favorite drugstore shampoo/conditioner is L'Oreal VIVE Nutri-Force and my favorite salon shampoo/conditioner is JOICO Silk Result Soft &amp; Silky.*


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 2, 2006)

Pantene is not good. It's PH is wrong for your hair and it builds up in wax. I personally like Biolage shampoo.

Joico is very nice too.

Try different ones. I switch it up.. I like tresseme and even herbal essances.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Agreed!! It's all trial &amp; error, but I would definitly avoid Pantene... unless you have a good clarifying shampoo on hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Mar 2, 2006)

i use garnier fructese too


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it can go either way. I've tried drugstore brands that aren't very good, but also some salon brands, too. Pantene totally breaks my scalp out though and I haven't heard good things about it. I'm really liking the biolage color-care shampoo and ultra-hydrating balm right now.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 2, 2006)

go with products that work. my hg shampoo is Paul Mitchell shampoo 2. ive been using it for years, and it works wonders for me. just try stuff out/read up on it or do what i did way back when, i asked for a shampoo that would work on my greasy scalp. and i got this suggestion for a product and ive been pretty happy since.


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 2, 2006)

I use Biosilk shampoo and conditioner. I loooove it :icon_love:icon_chee


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your opinion about Pantene.I am almost done with my bottles and I will definitely try other brands. Thank you.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 2, 2006)

I love these products too!Once, at my hairstylist's, I let myself be convinced into buying some fancy shampoo &amp; conditioner set, and Garnier was BETTER. Buying at the salon imo doesn't always mean best,at all.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 2, 2006)

I use Thermasilk and I really like it. I HAVE to have lather when washing my hair-- like alot of it or I don't feel clean. I like when the shampoo gets all frothy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 3, 2006)

Biolage is one of my HG hair brands!!

Definitly an AWESOME shampoo... really cleans well!

I'm this way too... well it is true actually...the soap bubbles are what carry away the dirt &amp; oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I think there are better shampoos (than Pantene) that you can find over the counter.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 3, 2006)

Pantene was really awful for my hair. My hair looked flat and lifeless when I used it. It also made look greasy.

Right now I am using Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo and I alternate with Herbal Essence.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 3, 2006)

I use LaCoupe's Perfect Curls products on my hair and I &lt;3 them. It smells soooo good, makes my hair look and feel good and the price is right! :icon_chee


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't know if its psychological issue. After reading all you ladies comments I feel like having dry scalp using Pantene shampoo. Maybe I should just toss it and get other brands. Thanks!


----------



## juls91285 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use johnson's baby shampoo. I have a really sensative scalp lately and this is the only shampoo that doesn't make my scalp itch. for conditioner I use the suave conditioner for blonde hair. They both work really well and they are both really inexpensive.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 5, 2006)

I use MATRIX the orange one to get hair straight, all I can say is I am always trying different brands salon and drugstore. Also, I have heard that shampoo is just to wash your hair and get it clean, and if your going to invest to do so in a good conditioner!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just FYI my friend is a stylist and she said when she was in school they told her that Pantene is the absolute worst shampoo &amp; conditioner you can buy. You would think that it was a good brand considering their reputation, commercials,etc. but she said that the conditioner makes spilt ends worse and causes them and that it also causes breakage. The acid levels in the shampoo are supposidly real high which isnt good at all for hair.

Also my experience and friends experience with Garnier Fructese was bad. It is actually probably one of my favorite smelling shampoos but it makes my hair sooo greasy. its the only shampoo that has ever done that too me. My friends said the same thing. I love the smell so i kept on going back to it but thats when i realized it was the shampoo that was causing buildup and greasiness. even if you use a clarifier before it still isnt good! Anyone else think so?

In my oppinion I think there are some good drugstore brands Vo5,Dove,Tresemme etc. But Salon shampoos are probably better especially for treated or colored hair.

Sally beauty supply also has some great but cheap shampoo's they have a beyong the zone line with all kinds of shampoos and products. very good products in funky looking bottles it sorta reminds me of bed head.

I hear the absolute BEST shampoo you can buy is Biolage. It used to be sold only in salons but now im seeing it in wholesale stores and some drug stores


----------



## tashbash (Mar 7, 2006)

I use the cheap stuff. I like Tresemme and Garnier Fructise! I like to save my money to splurge on more important stuff like makeup and clothes!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, i've always heard that from every hair stylist i've known. I used to use Pantene when I was a kid and it made my hair really dry and brittle so I believe it.

I use Back to Basics, Redkin, Chi, and Artec. I switch around between them all and only use the Artec once in awhile to maintain my haircolor. I have used Biolage in the past and it was really good, too. I want to try it again but I need to finish off my other shampoos and conditioners first. I have an overload in my shower.


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 7, 2006)

Again, thank you all for your suggustions!!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been using biolage becuase I won a set of it, normally I woudln't have the moeny for it. It's pretty good though. usually I use drugstore shampoo, got 2 be or Freeman. It's important that the product isn't animal tested for me.


----------



## mzbees (Mar 11, 2006)

I've tried quite a few drugstore and salon shampoo and conditioner combos (Finesse, TreSumme, Suave, Fructise, VO5, Herbal Essences, Paul Mitchell, Joico, Back to Basics, Artec, Bed Head, Pureology, etc), but have FINALLY found my HG; D'avines Nounou. I have incredibly fine, thin hair that is colored. Almost every product I tried gave me the tangles or weighed my hair down too much! 2 days of using Nounou and no tangles. I switch between Momo, Nounou and Dede easily. The Wizards line also rocks, I LOVE the Crystal spray.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 11, 2006)

cardboardbox thats really cool that you choose products that aren't tested on animals.... I'm the same way i know how it is!

A good shampoo that isnt tested on animals is Vo5 nourishing oasis.... try that out if u get a chance it smells and works great

www.stopanimaltests.com


----------



## jen19 (Mar 11, 2006)

I disagree that salon products are better - there are good and bad in both. Basically the main ingredient in all shampoos is sodium laureth sulfate. Wether its a salon or drugstore brand, the more gentle and less stripping shampoos are those for color treated hair, which I use wether my hair is colored or not. About twice a week I wash with Artec White Violet (salon, about $10 ) because it keeps my highlights from going brassy. I've tried the cheaper Shimmer Lights,which I think is Clairol, but it IS NOT better and at $7, not much cheaper. Loreal Colorvive is one of the best drugstore brands. I also like Paul Mitchelll Shampoo One, and the above mentioned Biolage. If I really feel like blowing some money, Bumble and Bumbles Super Rich conditioner is to die for at $19!!!! So is their shampoo. I have to hide it or I have a heart attack seeing my boyfriend use half a bottle to wash his SHORT

hair :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: !!!!! Truth is, any gentle shampoo is fine with me, after all, soap is SOAP, I'd rather spend a little xtra on conditioners and styling products.


----------

